
Intel says Qualcomm tactics forced it out of modem chip market - reddotX
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/intel-says-qualcomm-tactics-forced-151000021.html
======
Grazester
>"But when all was said and done, Intel could not overcome the artificial and
insurmountable barriers to fair competition created by Qualcomm's scheme..."

Intel doesn't like a taste of it's own medicine?

